# Alternative Fire Starting Methods



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Everyone knows about the easy ways of making fire, matches, lighter, fire steel...If you would like to learn of some of the older ways this month I am covering fire basics on my channel. Todays video is on Flint and Steel. Surprisingly fun to do if you get the time


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I just carry embers around in a skull......until it goes out, then I'm on my quest to find more............


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

"Hello, boss? Can't come in today, fire went out. Uh huh......yep....yeah, 100 mile round trip trek on foot. Nope...no, yeah....can't buy a lighter, next thing I'll be pouring kerosene on the stove to light up and cook my dinosaur haunches. Right, yeah....signal fire on the mountaintop to signal successful completion of my quest. Ok, see you next week!"


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Anybody still carry those old Fresnel Lens fire starters? Those were really popular for a bit, haven't heard much discussion on them in quite a while.

-DallanC


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm thinking of getting one of these soon, first time I've seen an affordable fire piston.

http://www.amazon.com/CampfirePiston-Campfirepiston-Hickory-Fire-Piston/dp/B00X6L3KG6


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Lonetree said:


>


I watched this on Netflix a few months ago. Not your normal movie going experience to say the least! I liked the movie though...pretty weird, but after thinking about it, it was probably pretty accurate in depicting human life 80,000 years ago. Keep in mind there is some nudity (none of which is 'sexy'). Overall it was worth the watch and is a movie that will stick with ya--It makes ya think what it was like back then for sure!


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Airborne said:


> I watched this on Netflix a few months ago. Not your normal movie going experience to say the least! I liked the movie though...pretty weird, but after thinking about it, it was probably pretty accurate in depicting human life 80,000 years ago. Keep in mind there is some nudity (none of which is 'sexy'). Overall it was worth the watch and is a movie that will stick with ya--It makes ya think what it was like back then for sure!


A few months ago?, I had to watch that as a child :mrgreen: Not sexy? I guess if you don't have a cannibal fetish.........

What was your favorite one liner? Oh NM, its the only movie ever made that is not in any language, yet has no subtitles.

They did get to the bottom of how those Neanderthal genes got introduced though. 80,000 years later, and we are still huddled around it, talking about it, and amazed at the best ways to make it.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

DallanC said:


> Anybody still carry those old Fresnel Lens fire starters? Those were really popular for a bit, haven't heard much discussion on them in quite a while.
> 
> -DallanC


the flint and steel kit i bought had one, havent really used it much but that would work great.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Jedidiah said:


> I'm thinking of getting one of these soon, first time I've seen an affordable fire piston.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/CampfirePiston-Campfirepiston-Hickory-Fire-Piston/dp/B00X6L3KG6


nice. Only complaint i have about fire pistons is the need to lub the orings. Otherwise its a great long term fire solution. Its fun and great practice to use a piston for making fire from an ember though.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Lonetree said:


>


lol nice.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

"Why do you use these older more primitive fire starting methods?"
"Why don't you bring a lighter or matches?"

I wanted to answer these questions as honest and sincere and serious as possible...

I think some people get the wrong idea when I post something like this. They immediately proceed to think that perhaps im suggesting the NEXT BIG thing that will make life easier...by all means I am NOT.

I think people do more primitive ways of fire starting to connect with a more primitive past time as well as to have confidence in having to use it in a pinch.

It really depends also on what kind of person you are. Some people like to live comfortably(this is human nature) whilst others choose to push their limits. For instance:
I initially got into winter camping with the begging question within me "Can I do this?" I wanted to test my limits...now that I've been winter camping for 4 years I find it to be easy...So I have decided to push the limits...I went winter camping with no tent on the intention to survive in a quinzhee...why? because I wanted to push myself and have an experience which would give me the confidence to know how to act in a survival situation that I might need to use that. On occasion I now go hot tenting...because its a more comfortable means of winter camping but part of me still wants to push that limit...part of me wants to try going with just a wool blanket and sleeping in the quinzhee...who knows maybe ill try that next year.

So in conclusion...I carry all modern fire starters as well as ill take along a more primitive fire starter to test myself or just to have fun. Sometimes I want to camp comfortably so ill just use a lighter or a match. For me I am constantly trying to beat my own accomplishments...sometimes its primitive, sometimes its doing things without technologies help...Their my accomplishments and I don't care much for what others have achieved...I just want to beat what I have achieved previously.

I hope that helps explain why I have interest in these...it isn't that I resent technology or don't use modern ways...by all means I marry the two together when I get out to hunt or camp. It just makes me a better survivalist having all the best of both worlds.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice post Phorisc.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I get it, and appreciate it. It's the same as with sticks and strings, hell sometimes it is sticks and strings. And waaaaay safer than a modern drill......:mrgreen:


----------



## Antler&fish (Dec 25, 2015)

Starting fires primitive style is a great accomplishment and I think important to know as well. With that being said, my go to fire starter is a small bottle of rubber cement. Will start with a spark and acts like gas but burns for a longer time.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

The trick is getting the middle of the gum wrapper really thin. Otherwise you just burn your fingers where you are holding the wrapper to the battery, and the wrapper never ignites.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Antler&fish said:


> Starting fires primitive style is a great accomplishment and I think important to know as well. With that being said, my go to fire starter is a small bottle of rubber cement. Will start with a spark and acts like gas but burns for a longer time.


nice ill have to try that some time. Someone told me using cotton balls and a few tubes of super glue will cause self ignition too...something about it heating up on its own...i have yet to try it.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

polarbear said:


> The trick is getting the middle of the gum wrapper really thin. Otherwise you just burn your fingers where you are holding the wrapper to the battery, and the wrapper never ignites.


haha nice. I always got batteries in my garmin while hunting...though i might need to carry gum now.


----------

